# MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming oder VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition



## ev3rest (21. April 2014)

Konnte mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden.

Ist die MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 
4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

oder die 

VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition
4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

besser.

Zu der Msi ist noch zu sagen das ich mir das 
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87 Mainboard kaufen werde.
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Die Msi Komponenten hamonieren ja besser zusammen.

Preis der Grafikkarten ist identisch.

Welche Karte ist hier der bessere Deal, oder habe ich eine wirkliches  Schnäppchen übersehen?
Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Von den beiden auf jeden Fall die MSI, denn die andere hat die laute Kühlung von AMD. Auch gut die Sapphire Tri-X

 Das mit MSI ist aber eher Marketing, da hast Du minimale Dinge, die vlt besser "zusammenpassen"  



 Willst Du denn die CPU übertakten? Wenn nein, dann reicht ein Board unter 100€, und wenn es um die Optik geht: das MSI H87-G43 Gaming


----------



## ev3rest (21. April 2014)

Ok , die tri x hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Gibts den da überhaupt nen unterschied zur msi?
Und wie sieht es es mit der Performance der VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition aus. Ist ja die 290x. Sind die neueren 290er von msi oder sapphire ähnlich schnell? 

Zum Board , ja wollte die möglichkeit des übertaktens. Soll der Xeon e3-1230v3 drauf.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Die "X-Edition" ist NICHT eine R9 290X!!! "X-Edition" heißt einfach nur das Modell von VTX3D, das ist aber eine normale R9 290 ohne X - die hat aber sogar weniger Takt als die MSI, daher wäre die MSI sogar schneller.  Und die Sapphire ist ähnlich stark wie die MSI - da geht es im Detail eher um die Kühlung als um den Speed. Das hier ist die OC-Sapphire 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full  vlt spielt ja auch die Länge eine Rolle: die MSI ist ca 28cm, die Sapphire knapp über 30cm


 Übertakten kannst Du mit dem Xeon nicht, jedenfalls nicht viel. Zum richtigen Übertakten musst Du den i5-4670k oder den i7-4770k nehmen. Und wenn Du beim Xeon bleibst, dann muss es eben kein teures Board sein und auch Z87-Chipsatz


----------



## ev3rest (21. April 2014)

Jo, danke. Da haben sie mich ja richtig veräppelt mit der x- Edition.    Ok, hast mir gut weitergeholfen. Nochmals Danke


----------



## EngelEngelchen (28. April 2014)

Kann dir auch die MSI Version empfehlen. Habe hier zwei MSI Grafikkarten (MSI GTX 780 TF/OC und die MSI R9 270 TF) und beide laufen mit der MSI Kühlung kalt und machen Null Probleme  Den MSI Afterburner kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, genauso wie die MSI Gaming App....


----------

